

Baidu team barred from AI competition after allegedly cheating - davelnewton
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/technology/computer-scientists-are-astir-after-baidu-team-is-barred-from-ai-competition.html?_r=0

======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9657817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9657817)

